# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات مولد الامام غريب طوس

## ورده محمديه

_بمناسبة مولد الأمام علي بن موسى الرضا_ _(عليه السلام)
أقدم مسجات لتهنئه بهذه المناسبه_


__

_ملائكة ربي أقبلت
للورى تحمل البشرا
للنبي صلت وهللت
الليلة ميلاد الرضا

__الروض أشذاء

والكون أضواء

والأرض تهنئ السماء

بمولد علي الرضا



__لك وردة محمديه
بماء الورد مروية
عليها تهنئة بمولد

ضامن الجنان علي

__يلي القمر على نورك
سهر_
_وشروق الشمس لعيونك
ظهر 

مبروك مولد الأمام 
الرضا

رسالة معطرة بعطر محمدي ... يفوح منها مسك علوي ... ألف مبروك مولد الأمام الرضا


زغرد الحلم الجميل .. بين أعياد السنين ... ليهني كل شيعي ... بميلاد الأمام الرضا_ 
__

_أعذب تهنئة لأعذب ناس ...ياللي غلاك ماله قياس ... كل مولد وأنت أعز الناس_

_

__الديره وطيورها 

وشمسها وبحورها 

تقول مبارك عليك المولد 
يا نورها 


__مستحيل 

تشرق الشمس 

وماتضويك 

ومستحيل 

يجي مولد الرضا

وماأهنيك 
متباركين


__قلبي
وقلبك
كله
إحساس
بحب 
الرضا 
نرفع
الراس
وبمولده
نهني
أعز الناس 
_

_ونسألكم الدعاااااااء_

----------


## علي pt

كل عام وأنتم بخير ~
ومشكورين على مسجات هالمناسبة ..
وإن شاء الله كل مناسبة كما عودتينا

----------


## ورده محمديه

_أنرتـ متصفحيـ بتواجدكـ_

_وكلـ عامـ وانتمـ بخير_

----------


## مريم المقدسة

مسجات روعة خيتو الغالية وابارك لك بمولد الطاهر ابن الاطهار
رزقنا اللة فى الدنيا زيارتهم وفى الاخرة شفاعتهم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_أعذب تهنئة لأعذب ناس .._
_.ياللي غلاك ماله قياس ._
_.__كل مولد وأنت أعز الناس_
__
_كل عام وانتي بالف صحه وسلامه يالغاليه_
_ربي يعطيك الف عافيه على هيك مسجات_
_لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء_ 
_موفقه يالغلا لكل خيـــــــــــر_
_لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك_

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


[IMG]http://www.*************/up-pic/uploads/6511b07b10.gif[/IMG]متباركين 
بالمولد

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

يعطيك العافية

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

ومتباركين ..

كل المودة

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد* 

*ورووودهـ تسلمي ع المسجآت الروعهـ ،،*

*كل عآم وانتم بألف خير ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ الف عآفيهـ ،،*

*بإنتظآر جديدكـ ،،*

*دمتي بوود* 

*ـــــتحيآتوو*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

مشكوره ويعطيك الف عافيه




ومتباركين بالمولد

----------


## ورده محمديه

> مسجات روعة خيتو الغالية وابارك لك بمولد الطاهر ابن الاطهار
> رزقنا اللة فى الدنيا زيارتهم وفى الاخرة شفاعتهم



 
_الأروعـ تواجدكـ مريومـ_ 

_وكلـ عامـ وانتي بخير_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> _أعذب تهنئة لأعذب ناس .._
> _.ياللي غلاك ماله قياس ._
> _.__كل مولد وأنت أعز الناس_
> __
> _كل عام وانتي بالف صحه وسلامه يالغاليه_
> _ربي يعطيك الف عافيه على هيك مسجات_
> _لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء_ 
> _موفقه يالغلا لكل خيـــــــــــر_
> _لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك_



 

_وأنتي بخير وصحهـ وسلامهـ_

_وايامكـ سعيدهـ يالغلا_ 
_ولا خلا ولا عدم منكـ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> 
> 
> [img]http://www.*************/up-pic/uploads/6511b07b10.gif[/img]متباركين 
> 
> 
> 
> بالمولد



 
_الله يباركـ فيـ حياتكـ_ 

_وكلـ عام وانتيـ بخير حبابهـ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> يعطيك العافية



_ الله يعافيكـ_ 

_ومن العايدينـ عليهـ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> ومتباركين ..
> 
> كل المودة



_ وعليكمـ السلامـ ورحمة الله وبركاتهـ_

_الله يعافيكـ خيي_ 

_ويباركـ في حياتكـ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *مسآء الورد*  
> *ورووودهـ تسلمي ع المسجآت الروعهـ ،،* 
> *كل عآم وانتم بألف خير ،،* 
> *ربي يعطيكـ الف عآفيهـ ،،* 
> *بإنتظآر جديدكـ ،،* 
> *دمتي بوود*  
> *ـــــتحيآتوو*



 
_اللهـ يسلمكـ و يعافيكـ_

_وكلـ عامـ وانتيـ بخير  حبابهـ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> مشكوره ويعطيك الف عافيه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ومتباركين بالمولد



 
_العفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو_ 

_والله يعافيكـ_ 
_ويباركـ في حياتكـ_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*مسجات رووووعه*
*كل عام وانتم بالف خير*
*وتسلمي خيتووو ع الطرح*
*بانتظاار الجديد*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## همسه دلع

يسلمووووو ع مسجات الروووعه
وكل عام وانتم بصحه وسلامه
تحياتي للجميع.

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *مسجات رووووعه*
> *كل عام وانتم بالف خير*
> *وتسلمي خيتووو ع الطرح*
> *بانتظاار الجديد*
> *تحيااتي*



 
*متباركهـ شذاوي بالمولد الشريف* 
*وكل عام وانتي بخير وصحه وسلامه* 
*ولا خلا ولا عدم منش*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> يسلمووووو ع مسجات الروووعه
> 
> وكل عام وانتم بصحه وسلامه
> 
> تحياتي للجميع.



 
_الله يسلمكـ حبابهـ_

_وكلـ عامـ وانتي بخير_ 

_ولا عدمناااااااكـ_

----------


## Sweet Magic

ورده 
كل عام وانتي بخير
متباركة با المولد 

{ ... مسجات حلوا 
يعطيك العافية "" 

ما ننحرم جديد.. 

دمتي بود / . .

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ورده 
> كل عام وانتي بخير
> متباركة با المولد 
> 
> { ... مسجات حلوا 
> يعطيك العافية "" 
> 
> ما ننحرم جديد.. 
> 
> دمتي بود / . .



 
_وانتيـِ بخير وصحه وسلامه_ 

_ومشكورهـ على الطلهـ الحلوهـ_ 
_ودمتي متواصله معي_

----------

